# Keeping the Peace



## Shae (Dec 9, 2005)

*Om
Saha navavatu
Saha nau bhunaktu
Saha viryam karavavahai
Tejasvi navadhitamastu
Ma vidvisavahai
Om santih santih santih
*​
Yes, I have a new journal.  So here is the scoop:

*What you know...*

1) Started yoga in September so I have been doing it for 4 months.
2) I have to modify some of my poses because I'm not too flexible. 
3) My best time to do my yoga w/o is at night.
4) The w/o benifits my performance of the activities I have to do the next day.

*What you don't know...*

1) MY BATTLES: The number 1 thing you don't know is that I have depression. I got diagnosed with it junior year of high school. And been having it ever since. It kind of took a toll on me and made me eat a lot. All the problems at home and fear of being alone just ate me alive. The medication I received from my phsycho was just not worth it. I wanted a natural way to just kill off the depression. So I am weening off the bad things (I killed fried foods allready) and start to get on the good things to eat like more poltry, fruits and vegies. So I added yoga to the mix and it seems like things are looking up. 

Feel free to ask questions about my journey to keeping the peace in my world or yoga and meditation in general. And as usual, I have some tasty tid bits to share with you at times.

I'll share about my last class with you soon.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Yay!  New journal!  Yay!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2005)

Last night in the last class, we did 2 guided meditations: one was before the w/o, one was after. Heres the scoop:

1) The first guided meditation had to do with the whole class getting in a circle with the backs turned to the inside. But since there was only 5 that came (including me), it was a real small circle. The guided meditation, (lead by my teacher Georgeanna) had to do with channeling energy to other people and letting people channeling their energy to you. It was like feel your breath and feel the breath of the persons around you. When it was time to get going with the w/o, I had no problem at all with the downward dog and other balance poses. It was like a shock of energy went through my body and I was totaly focused.

2) The last guided meditation had us laying on our backs with feet as wide as the yoga mat and our knees touching each other. Georgeanna had us picture someone who came to you in your presence. They might of passed on or live far away from you, they are still there in your hearts. After that guided meditation, I felt kinda mysty eyed. The person I had in mind was my grandma (on my dad's side of the family) who died 3 years ago. She was the one that was in my thoughts at the time. 

But those 2 guided meditations worked pretty well. If you like, I'll write more about it in this thread.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like you found your path, stay with it and if I can be of help, let me know!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks like you found your path, stay with it and if I can be of help, let me know!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light my Friend!!!


Namaste!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel, I found somthing you might be interested in reading: Christian Yoga

This brings me to this question: Have you ever went soul serching in a point in your life? 

I'm really getting into the meditation book I am reading right now (look at my old journal for details). It mentions about Buddha a lot and about his teachings. It makes me want to look into it more. And see if Buddhism is somthing for me. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I'm really getting into the meditation book I am reading right now (look at my old journal for details). It mentions about Buddha a lot and about his teachings. It makes me want to look into it more. And see if Buddhism is somthing for me.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I think you would find it is worth investigating.  The nice thing about it is that it is much more accepting (compared to other religions) of personal beliefs that are not directly in line with others around you.  In fact, one of the well known Vietnamese Buddhist writers is a devout Christian as well.  Buddhism works and plays well with others. 

Two analogies that I've heard (and really dig) are these:

Christianity (or most other religions, for that matter) are wonderful descriptions of a nice place.  For instance, I can tell you all day about how nice it is in Florida, the sun, the beach, the weather, the people.  But no matter how many times I tell you, you still must find your own way there.  My stories will not get you to Florida.  Buddhism spends a little more time giving you directions and setting you on the path.  Put them together and you can develop a pretty good trip.

The other is the analogy of a bridge in the forest.  If you walk through the forest and find a bridge, it does little good to wonder where the bridge came from, who build it, why they built it, what the point of it was, what they felt about it, what challenges they faced in the building.  The entire point of the bridge is to be crossed.  To take advantage of the world that has been created around us, you must cross the bridge.

I've got a book of daily wisdom from the Dali (well, he wrote it, but it's not like he sent it to me, you know?)  I flip through it randomly most mornings in the office and see what it has to say.  I'll post some notes for you from there when I think about it.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Excelent post Brother Pylon, I believe one must find travel and find thier "Own" road so to speak, and if that makes you a happier, better person then by all means go with it!!! I myself would NEVER fault or judge anyone honestly seeking to better themselves!!! I was watching the Hiesman trophy award show last night, and a saying came on that really struck a bell, I wish I could remember it but the jist was something like this:
*Do not travel down someone elses path,
Find your own path and leave your own trail*
or something along those lines!!!
What I take from it is find something that makes you "truely" happy, and make it your own, hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

*"Do not follow where the path may lead... Go instead where there is no 
path and leave a trail." -Robert Frost*
Found it, words of wisdom imo!!! Hope they help you my friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I had time on my hands today to I had 2 w/o.

*The a.m. = arms and tummy*

downward dog: 5X5
dolphin: 5X5
plank: 5X5


*The p.m. = legs*

Warrior 1,2,3 : 5X5
lunge: 5X5
chair: 5X5
figure 4: 5X5

...................................................................................................

In non news:

I'm reading more into the meditation book earlier today and my sister, Jessica was looking over my shoulder. I asked her if it was okay if I ever get into the Buddhism faith one day and she was like, "Don't be anoying like our Christian uncle (his name is Joe)!" 

He goes on and on about God and the Christian way of life whenever he comes for a visit or whenever we have a gathering. One day, I just want to go up to my uncle and say, "I believe. I really do. But will you just SHUT UP!?!?" I love him dearly and I'd like to talk relion once in a while but not not on hours on end.

Am I wrong for making a stand about this or is it right?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I think that sounds fine.  I've always believed that faith is a wonderful thing, and expressing your faith is fine, but there comes a point that you are forcing your views on others.  Whether that is a view on religion, politics, or cookies, it's just plain rude.


----------



## Shae (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think that sounds fine.  I've always believed that faith is a wonderful thing, and expressing your faith is fine, but there comes a point that you are forcing your views on others.  Whether that is a view on religion, politics, or cookies, it's just plain rude.


Hell yeah to that.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think that sounds fine.  I've always believed that faith is a wonderful thing, and expressing your faith is fine, but there comes a point that you are forcing your views on others.  Whether that is a view on religion, politics, or cookies, it's just plain rude.


 I second that my Friend!!!
Hold your ground Sister Shae, you do what YOU feel is right!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel and Pylon, you 2 are too fuckin awsome.  

Had no time for w/o for today. Had to babysit twin 5 year old girls and they are a ton of work. 

And I start my 1st day at Little Ceaser's this Sunday. Wish me luck!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

mmmmmm....pizzapizza......


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> mmmmmm....pizzapizza......


  I'm hungry now!!!
Glad I could help Sister Shae!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 15, 2005)

Babysitted the twins again today and when I had them watching The Little Mermaid , I got a little yoga in. 

lunge: 4X5

plank, up dog, downdog combo: 20X


Wasn't much but I felt great after that.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Even a little is good!  Considering how much the little ones can take out of you, it's still good!


----------



## Shae (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Even a little is good!  Considering how much the little ones can take out of you



No shit man. Thank god mom and dad are on vacation tomorrow. No kids to watch! Yay!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Here you go my Friend, your always bringing good vibes to my journal, heres a little one from me to you!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here you go my Friend, your always bringing good vibes to my journal, heres a little one from me to you!!!


 Namaste!


----------



## Shae (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I had to babysit another friend's kid today. His name is Zack and he is 11 and is in a wheelchair like my sister, Jessica. I actually had my time for my yoga practice. Zack was realy interested on what I was doing. He even tried to do the lay down poses like bridge and fish. 

Today I was just treating my back. So.....

cobra: 5X5

up dog: 9X5

bridge: 5X5

fish: 5X5

dolphin: 6X5

legs up the wall: 10 minitues


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know how I overlooked this for so long...I am so sorry Shae!! 

It looks like this yoga is really helping you along with your health AND your life!  Will you be trying more difficult poses this time around, or work on perfecting the same ones?

Any chance we can get some interesting tidbits on Buddhism?


----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't know how I overlooked this for so long...I am so sorry Shae!!
> 
> It looks like this yoga is really helping you along with your health AND your life!  Will you be trying more difficult poses this time around, or work on perfecting the same ones?
> 
> Any chance we can get some interesting tidbits on Buddhism?


Eh, don't worry about it.  I've been suffering a 7 second drag myself since working at Lil' Ceasers. 

Dificult poses? Well, its a matter of looking around the net right now. I don't go to class anymore due to money problems. 

Info on Buddhism? Well that does not sound like a bad idea! Who else wants to learn?


----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm gonna try to get in touch with the peeps who sorta like this music.

Who likes the trip hop sounds? I'm diggin it myself ever since i started yoga. Check these people out:

Elu

Idiom of Sad

Sleeptheif

Anyone know any good trip hop artists?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Shae-

Went to the Xmas party at my gym and foudn out they hired a yoga instructor (and got rid of pilates.)  I think we are going to start in Jan.  Whoopee!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Shae? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2005)

Feeling good tonight. But my arms are a bit sore.  Did 20 of the plank, up dog, down dog combo and played with the side plank pose. Did fine with that modifyed for each side but when I tried the full fledged side plank, I could get 5 breaths in on my right side and 4 on the left! I never got that far in that pose. I'm extremely proud of myself for doing this.


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Shae-
> 
> Went to the Xmas party at my gym and foudn out they hired a yoga instructor (and got rid of pilates.)  I think we are going to start in Jan.  Whoopee!


You go Pylon!


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Sister Shae? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


Doing good. Life is good.   You?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Mery Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!

oh...and check your myspace


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Shae!


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2005)

Right back at ya!


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh...and check your myspace



I know. I know. 

I added you.


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2005)

Treated my legs today with my new strap and blocks I got with my yoga equipment for Christmas. Oh, it felt so good! I guess I got some arms done too. 

Wind and half wind: 5X7

Reclining big toe: 5X7

Half moon: 5X7

Downward dog: 6X7

downward dog


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Lookin good, hope you had a great Christmas my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks good, Shae.  I can't wait to start myself!


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2005)

I know I havent shared any knowledge since my 1st post here in the journal so the next few of my posts is going to be dedicated to some stories and artilce I found in yogajournal.com.


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2005)

*The Heart's Intention*

Setting objectives is not the same as making goals. Confusing the two can lead to unnecessary suffering.

*By Phillip Moffitt*

 Once a month, an hour before the Sunday-evening meditation class I teach, I offer a group interview for students who attend regularly. These interviews give them the opportunity to ask questions about their meditation practice or about applying the dharma to daily life. In a recent session, a yogi who dutifully meditates every morning admitted, "I must be confused about the Buddha's teaching on right intention. I'm very good about setting intentions and then reminding myself of them. But things don't ever seem to turn out according to those intentions, and I fall into disappointment. What's wrong with my practice?" 
At first, I could only smile in response. What a good question! When I asked her to explain these intentions, she proceeded to describe a number of goals for her future???to become less tense at work, to spend more time with her family, to stabilize her finances, and more. She was suffering from a kind of confusion that seems to afflict many bright, hardworking people: mixing up two different life functions that are easily mistaken for each other. All of her goals were laudable, but none would fit within the Buddha's teachings on right intention. 

*Goals vs. Intentions *

Goal making is a valuable skill; it involves envisioning a future outcome in the world or in your behavior, then planning, applying discipline, and working hard to achieve it. You organize your time and energy based on your goals; they help provide direction for your life. Committing to and visualizing those goals may assist you in your efforts, but neither of these activities is what I call setting intention. They both involve living in an imagined future and are not concerned with what is happening to you in the present moment. With goals, the future is always the focus: Are you going to reach the goal? Will you be happy when you do? What's next? 

Setting intention, at least according to Buddhist teachings, is quite different than goal making. It is not oriented toward a future outcome. Instead, it is a path or practice that is focused on how you are "being" in the present moment. Your attention is on the ever-present "now" in the constantly changing flow of life. You set your intentions based on understanding what matters most to you and make a commitment to align your worldly actions with your inner values. 

As you gain insight through meditation, wise reflection, and moral living, your ability to act from your intentions blossoms. It is called a practice because it is an ever-renewing process. You don't just set your intentions and then forget about them; you live them every day. 

Although the student thought she was focusing on her inner experience of the present moment, she was actually focusing on a future outcome; even though she had healthy goals that pointed in a wholesome direction, she was not being her values. Thus, when her efforts did not go well, she got lost in disappointment and confusion. When this happened, she had no "ground of intention" to help her regain her mental footing???no way to establish herself in a context that was larger and more meaningful than her goal-oriented activity. < p>Goals help you make your place in the world and be an effective person. But being grounded in intention is what provides integrity and unity in your life. Through the skillful cultivation of intention, you learn to make wise goals and then to work hard toward achieving them without getting caught in attachment to outcome. As I suggested to the yogi, only by remembering your intentions can you reconnect with yourself during those emotional storms that cause you to lose touch with yourself. This remembering is a blessing, because it provides a sense of meaning in your life that is independent of whether you achieve certain goals or not. 

Ironically, by being in touch with and acting from your true intentions, you become more effective in reaching your goals than when you act from wants and insecurities. Once the yogi understood this, she started to work with goals and intentions as separate functions. She later reported that continually coming back to her intentions in the course of her day was actually helping her with her goals. 

*Doing the Groundwork *

What would it be like if you didn't measure the success of your life just by what you get and don't get, but gave equal or greater priority to how aligned you are with your deepest values? Goals are rooted in maya (illusion)???the illusionary world where what you want seems fixed and unchanging but in truth is forever changing. It is in this world that mara, the inner voice of temptation and discouragement, flourishes. Goals never fulfill you in an ongoing way; they either beget another goal or else collapse. They provide excitement???the ups and downs of life???but intention is what provides you with self-respect and peace of mind. 

Cultivating right intention does not mean you abandon goals. You continue to use them, but they exist within a larger context of meaning that offers the possibility of peace beyond the fluctuations caused by pain and pleasure, gain and loss. 

The Buddha's Fourth Noble Truth teaches right intention as the second step in the eightfold path: Cause no harm, and treat yourself and others with loving- kindness and compassion while seeking true happiness, that which comes from being free from grasping and clinging. Such a statement may sound naive or idealistic???a way for nuns and monks to live but not suitable for those of us who must make our way in this tough, competitive world. But to think this is to make the same error as the woman in my group interview. 

In choosing to live with right intention, you are not giving up your desire for achievement or a better life, or binding yourself to being morally perfect. But you are committing to living each moment with the intention of not causing harm with your actions and words, and not violating others through your livelihood or sexuality. You are connecting to your own sense of kindness and innate dignity. Standing on this ground of intention, you are then able to participate as you choose in life's contests, until you outgrow them. 

Naturally, sometimes things go well for you and other times not, but you do not live and die by these endless fluctuations. Your happiness comes from the strength of your internal experience of intention. You become one of those fortunate human beings who know who they are and are independent of our culture's obsession with winning. You still feel sadness, loss, lust, and fear, but you have a means for directly relating to all of these difficult emotions. Therefore, you are not a victim, nor are your happiness and peace of mind dependent on how things are right now. 

*Misusing Good Intentions*

When I offer teachings on right intention, students often ask two things: "Isn't this like signing up for the Ten Commandments in another form?" and "What about the old saying 'The road to hell is paved with good intentions'?" First, the Ten Commandments are excellent moral guidelines for us all, but right intention is not moral law; it is an attitude or state of mind, which you develop gradually. As such, the longer you work with right intention, the subtler and more interesting it becomes as a practice. 

In Buddhist psychology, intention manifests itself as "volition," which is the mental factor that most determines your con- sciousness in each moment. Literally, it is your intention that affects how you interpret what comes into your mind. 

Take, for example, someone who is being rude and domineering during a meeting at work. He is unpleasant, or at least your experience of him is unpleasant. What do you notice? Do you see his insecurity and how desperately hungry he is for control and attention? Or do you notice only your own needs and dislike, and take his behavior personally, even though it really has little to do with you? If you are grounded in your intention, then your response will be to notice his discomfort and your own suffering and feel compassion toward both of you. This doesn't mean that you don't feel irritation or that you allow him to push you around, but you avoid getting lost in judgment or personal reaction. Can you feel the extra emotional space such an orientation to life provides? Do you see the greater range of options for interpreting the difficulties in your life? 

As for those good intentions that lead to hell in the old adage, they almost always involve having an agenda for someone else. They are goals disguised as intentions, and you abandon your inner intentions in pursuit of them. Moreover, those goals are often only your view of how things are supposed to be, and you become caught in your own reactive mind. 

*Mixing Motives *

One issue around cultivating intention that trips up many yogis is mixed motives. During individual interviews with me, people will sometimes confess their anguish at discovering during meditating how mixed their motives were in past situations involving a friend or a family member. They feel as though they're not a good person and they aren't trustworthy. Sometimes my response is to paraphrase the old blues refrain "If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all." It is the same with motives; in most situations, if you didn't go with your mixed motives, you wouldn't have any motivation at all. You would just be stuck. 

The Buddha knew all about mixed motives. In the Majjhima Nikaya sutta "The Dog-Duty Ascetic," he describes how "dark intentions lead to dark results" and "bright intentions lead to bright results." Then he says, "Bright and dark intentions lead to bright and dark results." Life is like this, which is why we practice. You are not a fully enlightened being; therefore, expecting yourself to be perfect is a form of delusion. 

Forget judging yourself, and just work with the arising moment. Right intention is a continual aspiration. Seeing your mixed motives is one step toward liberation from ignorance and from being blinded by either desire or aversion. So welcome such a realization, even though it is painful. The less judgment you have toward yourself about your own mixed motives, the more clearly you can see how they cause suffering. This insight is what releases the dark motives and allows room for bright ones. 

*Sowing Karmic Seeds *

For some people, the most difficult aspect of right intention has to do with the role it plays in the formation of karma. The Buddha classified karma as one of the "imponderables," meaning we can never fully understand it; attempting to do so is not fruitful. Yet we are challenged to work with the truth that every action has both a cause and a consequence. 

The primary factor that determines karma is intention; therefore, practicing right intention is crucial to gaining peace and happiness. In Buddhist teachings, karma refers to "the seed from action." This means that any word or action is either wholesome or unwholesome and automatically plants a seed of future occurrence that will blossom on its own accord when the conditions are correct, just as a plant grows when there is the right balance of sunshine, water, and nutrients. 

Whether an action is wholesome or unwholesome is determined by the intention that originated it. On reflection, this is common sense. The example often given is that of a knife in the hands of a surgeon versus those of an assailant. Each might use a knife to cut you, but one has the intention to help you heal, while the other has the intention to harm you. Yet you could die from the actions of either. Intention is the decisive factor that differentiates the two. In this view, you are well served by cultivating right intention. 

When I'm teaching right intention, I like to refer to it as the heart's intention. Life is so confusing and emotionally confounding that the rational mind is unable to provide an absolutely clear intention. What we have to rely on is our intuitive knowing, or "felt wisdom." In the Buddha's time, this was referred to as bodhichitta, "the awakened mind-heart." 

It is said that a karmic seed may bloom at one of three times: immediately, later in this lifetime, or in a future life. Conversely, what is happening to you at each moment is the result of seeds planted in a past life, earlier in this life, or in the previous moment. Whatever your feelings about past lives, the latter two are cause-and-effect phenomena that you recognize as true. But here is a thought to reflect on that is seldom mentioned: Whatever is manifesting itself in your life right now is affected by how you receive it, and how you receive it is largely determined by your intention in this moment. 

Imagine that you will have a difficult interaction later today. If you are not mindful of your intention, you might respond to the situation with a harmful physical action???maybe because you got caught in your fear, panic, greed, or ill will. But with awareness of your intention, you would refrain from responding physically. Instead, you might only say something unskillful, causing much less harm. Or if you have a habit of speaking harshly, with right intention you might only have a negative thought but find the ability to refrain from uttering words you would later regret. When you're grounded in your intention, you are never helpless in how you react to any event in your life. While it is true that you often cannot control what happens to you, with mindfulness of intention you can mitigate the effects of what occurs in terms of both the moment itself and what kind of karmic seed you plant for the future. 

*Developing Resolve *

Buddhist teachings suggest that there are certain characteristics called paramis, or perfections, you must develop before you can ever achieve liberation. One of these qualities, right resolve, has to do with developing the will to live by your intentions. Through practicing right resolve, you learn to set your mind to maintaining your values and priorities, and to resist the temptation to sacrifice your values for material or ego gain. You gain the ability to consistently hold your intentions, no matter what arises. 

Right intention is like muscle???you develop it over time by exercising it. When you lose it, you just start over again. There's no need to judge yourself or quit when you fail to live by your intentions. You are developing the habit of right intention so that it becomes an unconscious way of living-an automatic response to all situations. Right intention is organic; it thrives when cultivated and wilts when neglected. 

Not long ago, the yogi gave me an update on her efforts to practice right intention. She said that for several years, she had pushed and pulled in her relationship, getting irritated with her partner for not spending more time with the family and demanding that he change. One day in meditation, she realized that this was just another example of her getting caught in wanting more. In truth, there was nothing intrinsically wrong with his behavior. It was just that she wanted to spend more time together than he did. She immediately stopped making demands and was much happier. 

Soon after this first realization, she found herself in a situation at work where all of her insecurities were ignited. She was in a meeting during which an action was being proposed that she felt was unfair, and she sensed anger rising in her. But before speaking, she left the room to reflect. 

When she returned, she was grounded in her intentions to be nonreactive, to seek out clear understanding, and to not be attached to the outcome. This allowed her to participate in the meeting in a calm, effective manner, saying her truth. Surprisingly, the group came to a conclusion that, although it was not what she thought should happen, was at least something she could live with. "Sometimes I remember to work with my intentions," she told me, "but then at other times, I just seem to develop amnesia and completely forget the whole idea for weeks at a time. It's like I had never been exposed to the teaching. I mean, there is nothing in my mind but my goals. I don't even consider my intention." I assured her that it is like this for almost everyone. It takes a long time to make right intention a regular part of your life. 

At times, the benefits of acting from your intentions can seem so clear and obvious that you vow, "I'm going to live this way from now on." Then you get lost or overwhelmed and conclude that it is more than you can do. Such emotional reactions, while understandable, miss the point. If you make right intention a goal, you are grasping at spiritual materialism. Right intention is simply about coming home to yourself. It is a practice of aligning with the deepest part of yourself while surrendering to the reality that you often get lost in your wanting mind. 

There are only two things you are responsible for in this practice: Throughout each day, ask yourself if you are being true to your deepest intentions. If you're not, start doing so immediately, as best as you're able. The outcome of your inquiry and effort may seem modest at first. But be assured, each time you start over by reconnecting to your intention, you are taking one more step toward finding your own authenticity and freedom. In that moment, you are remembering yourself and grounding your life in your heart's intention. You are living the noble life of the Buddha's teachings. 

Phillip Moffitt is a member of the Spirit Rock Teachers' Council in Woodacre, California, and teaches vipassana meditation at Turtle Island Yoga center in San Rafael, California


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Heres something for you from me my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heres something for you from me my Friend!!!


Namaste!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like you had a Merry one!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup yup Billie! Played with the yoga blocks today. Practiced the half moon pose. Its a definate balance pose I want to master. And tomorrow, I want to try to get myself to hold up for the side plank for at least 2 breaths instead of a half of one. 

And in non-news...

I guess my Wallmart gift card I got for Christmas was usefull after all. They had a sale on fregrance body washes, lotions, and perfumes.  Got a big ass basket of lavender bath things for 10 bucks. And I got a perfume and lotion set by Jessica Simpson for 10 bucks too. You know, the edible kind?  

And now, I need a man to help me test the edible perfume on.


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a breakthrough today. It had to do with my meditation. My usual time in sit down meditation is 6 minitues before my back gets sore. This time I was in sit down meditation for 15 minitues! It was quite a big acomplishment. I guess its just all up to disaplining myself to keep on with the yoga and meditation practice.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done!  It always surprises people the endurance you need to do meditation.

Have you ever tried walking meditation?  It's great if you have space where you can wander and not worry about tripping.  I've done it a couple of times.  It amazing how long you can go and how relaxed it leaves you.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck to you in 06' SHAE!  You too Billy


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Years Eve Shae! Maybe you will find that special man this year


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Shae.  Be safe!


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Good luck to you in 06' SHAE!  You too Billy


LUKE!! Where were you damn it!?! 

Good to see you back alive.


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Have a great New Years Eve Shae! Maybe you will find that special man this year


Hopefully someone :

1) In the same zip code
2) Not Married
3) not gay
4) no baggage
5) no one over 50


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I worked double time on my w/o today because I had no time on the weekend dure to me working 20 hours in 2 days. I guess I needed the w/o today. 

sit down meditation: 8 minitues
downward dog: 5X5
plank: 5X5
upward dog: 5X5
warrior 1,2,3: 5X5
half moon: 5X7
hero: 2X10
wind *with strap*: 5X5
plank, up dog downdog combo: 20
corpse: 10 min


In other news, I found some Zen stories. Zen stories is stories with a message. I'll post some soon and you can convey the message for yourself.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Banishing a Ghost

 The wife of a man became very sick. On her deathbed, she said to him, "I love you so much! I don't want to leave you, and I don't want you to betray me. Promise that you will not see any other women once I die, or I will come back to haunt you."

For several months after her death, the husband did avoid other women, but then he met someone and fell in love. On the night that they were engaged to be married, the ghost of his former wife appeared to him. She blamed him for not keeping the promise, and every night thereafter she returned to taunt him. The ghost would remind him of everything that transpired between him and his fiancee that day, even to the point of repeating, word for word, their conversations. It upset him so badly that he couldn't sleep at all.

Desperate, he sought the advice of a Zen master who lived near the village. "This is a very clever ghost," the master said upon hearing the man's story. "It is!" replied the man. "She remembers every detail of what I say and do. It knows everything!" The master smiled, "You should admire such a ghost, but I will tell you what to do the next time you see it."

That night the ghost returned. The man responded just as the master had advised. "You are such a wise ghost," the man said, "You know that I can hide nothing from you. If you can answer me one question, I will break off the engagement and remain single for the rest of my life." "Ask your question," the ghost replied. The man scooped up a handful of beans from a large bag on the floor, "Tell me exactly how many beans there are in my hand."

At that moment the ghost disappeared and never returned.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Bell Teacher

 A new student approached the Zen master and asked how he should prepare himself for his training. "Think of me a bell," the master explained. "Give me a soft tap, and you will get a tiny ping. Strike hard, and you'll receive a loud, resounding peal."


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Books 

Once there was a well known philosopher and scholar who devoted himself to the study of Zen for many years. On the day that he finally attained enlightenment, he took all of his books out into the yard, and burned them all.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Christian Buddha

One of master Gasan's monks visited the university in Tokyo. When he returned, he asked the master if he had ever read the Christian Bible. "No," Gasan replied, "Please read some of it to me." The monk opened the Bible to the Sermon on the Mount in St. Matthew, and began reading. After reading Christ's words about the lilies in the field, he paused. Master Gasan was silent for a long time. "Yes," he finally said, "Whoever uttered these words is an enlightened being. What you have read to me is the essence of everything I have been trying to teach you here!"


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

Chasing Two Rabbits

 A martial arts student approached his teacher with a question. "I'd like to improve my knowledge of the martial arts. In addition to learning from you, I'd like to study with another teacher in order to learn another style. What do you think of this idea?"
"The hunter who chases two rabbits," answered the master, "catches neither one."


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hopefully someone :
> 
> 1) In the same zip code
> 2) Not Married
> ...


 
Well, if you weren't so picky..................


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Well, if you weren't so picky..................


I have so many stories.......too many to count.  

To put it in a nut shell:

1) Tried a long distance relationship (lives in Calli), it did not work. AND he has 2 sons (the baggage)

2) I won't get in the way of a married guy's relationship

3) There were 3 guys who were my best friends (2 in highschool and one in college) that I think that was very hot. Came to find out that all of them are gay.

4) Whenever I am at a bus stop to get home. An old man tries picks me up. Says that he loves "big women" not the ones that look like pencils. 


*SIGH*


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2006)

Cliffhanger


One day while walking through the wilderness a man stumbled upon a vicious tiger. He ran but soon came to the edge of a high cliff. Desperate to save himself, he climbed down a vine and dangled over the fatal precipice. As he hung there, two mice appeared from a hole in the cliff and began gnawing on the vine. Suddenly, he noticed on the vine a plump wild strawberry. He plucked it and popped it in his mouth. It was incredibly delicious!


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2006)

Concentration

After winning several archery contests, the young and rather boastful champion challenged a Zen master who was renowned for his skill as an archer. The young man demonstrated remarkable technical proficiency when he hit a distant bull's eye on his first try, and then split that arrow with his second shot. "There," he said to the old man, "see if you can match that!" Undisturbed, the master did not draw his bow, but rather motioned for the young archer to follow him up the mountain. Curious about the old fellow's intentions, the champion followed him high into the mountain until they reached a deep chasm spanned by a rather flimsy and shaky log. Calmly stepping out onto the middle of the unsteady and certainly perilous bridge, the old master picked a far away tree as a target, drew his bow, and fired a clean, direct hit. "Now it is your turn," he said as he gracefully stepped back onto the safe ground. Staring with terror into the seemingly bottomless and beckoning abyss, the young man could not force himself to step out onto the log, no less shoot at a target. "You have much skill with your bow," the master said, sensing his challenger's predicament, "but you have little skill with the mind that lets loose the shot."


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2006)

Destiny

 During a momentous battle, a Japanese general decided to attack even though his army was greatly outnumbered. He was confident they would win, but his men were filled with doubt. On the way to the battle, they stopped at a religious shrine. After praying with the men, the general took out a coin and said, "I shall now toss this coin. If it is heads, we shall win. If tails, we shall lose. Destiny will now reveal itself."

He threw the coin into the air and all watched intently as it landed. It was heads. The soldiers were so overjoyed and filled with confidence that they vigorously attacked the enemy and were victorious. After the battle, a lieutenant remarked to the general, "No one can change destiny."

"Quite right," the general replied as he showed the lieutenant the coin, which had heads on both sides.


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2006)

Dreaming

The great Taoist master Chuang Tzu once dreamt that he was a butterfly fluttering here and there. In the dream he had no awareness of his individuality as a person. He was only a butterfly. Suddenly, he awoke and found himself laying there, a person once again. But then he thought to himself, "Was I before a man who dreamt about being a butterfly, or am I now a butterfly who dreams about being a man?"


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2006)

Egotism

 The Prime Minister of the Tang Dynasty was a national hero for his success as both a statesman and military leader. But despite his fame, power, and wealth, he considered himself a humble and devout Buddhist. Often he visited his favorite Zen master to study under him, and they seemed to get along very well. The fact that he was prime minister apparently had no effect on their relationship, which seemed to be simply one of a revered master and respectful student.

One day, during his usual visit, the Prime Minister asked the master, "Your Reverence, what is egotism according to Buddhism?" The master's face turned red, and in a very condescending and insulting tone of voice, he shot back, "What kind of stupid question is that!?"

This unexpected response so shocked the Prime Minister that he became sullen and angry. The Zen master then smiled and said, "THIS, Your Excellency, is egotism."


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

very interesting   I don't get a couple of them...but the rest are awsome!


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2006)

I think I am developing a sinus problem today and I don't like it. 

Luckily, I found somthing interesting: Some poses that can lessen it.

Pretty neat. Huh? That way, I can do that, and take those pills my mom suggested to me.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice posts, Shae.  I've read some of those before and really like them.

I know I promised to share some stuff out of my Dali Lama book, but I'm on the road without it.  I'll post some when I get back, promise!


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me, Mr. Pylon!  But in the meantime, I'll post more Zen stories.

Elephant and Flea

Roshi Kapleau agreed to educate a group of psychoanalysts about Zen. After being introduced to the group by the director of the analytic institute, the Roshi quietly sat down upon a cushion placed on the floor. A student entered, prostrated before the master, and then seated himself on another cushion a few feet away, facing his teacher. "What is Zen?" the student asked. The Roshi produced a banana, peeled it, and started eating. "Is that all? Can't you show me anything else?" the student said. "Come closer, please," the master replied. The student moved in and the Roshi waved the remaining portion of the banana before the student's face. The student prostrated, and left.
A second student rose to address the audience. "Do you all understand?" When there was no response, the student added, "You have just witnessed a first-rate demonstration of Zen. Are there any questions?"

After a long silence, someone spoke up. "Roshi, I am not satisfied with your demonstration. You have shown us something that I am not sure I understand. It must be possible to TELL us what Zen is."

"If you must insist on words," the Roshi replied, "then Zen is an elephant copulating with a flea."


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2006)

Empty Your Cup

A university professor went to visit a famous Zen master. While the master quietly served tea, the professor talked about Zen. The master poured the visitor's cup to the brim, and then kept pouring. The professor watched the overflowing cup until he could no longer restrain himself. "It's overfull! No more will go in!" the professor blurted. "You are like this cup," the master replied, "How can I show you Zen unless you first empty your cup."


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2006)

Enlightened

 One day the Master announced that a young monk had reached an advanced state of enlightment. The news caused some stir. Some of the monks went to see the young monk. "We heard you are enlightened. Is that true?" they asked.
"It is," he replied.

"And how do you feel?"

"As miserable as ever," said the monk.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2006)

Full Awareness

 After ten years of apprenticeship, Tenno achieved the rank of Zen teacher. One rainy day, he went to visit the famous master Nan-in. When he walked in, the master greeted him with a question, "Did you leave your wooden clogs and umbrella on the porch?" 

"Yes," Tenno replied. 

"Tell me," the master continued, "did you place your umbrella to the left of your shoes, or to the right?"

Tenno did not know the answer, and realized that he had not yet attained full awareness. So he became Nan-in's apprentice and studied under him for ten more years.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2006)

The Gift of Insults

 There once lived a great warrior. Though quite old, he still was able to defeat any challenger. His reputation extended far and wide throughout the land and many students gathered to study under him.
One day an infamous young warrior arrived at the village. He was determined to be the first man to defeat the great master. Along with his strength, he had an uncanny ability to spot and exploit any weakness in an opponent. He would wait for his opponent to make the first move, thus revealing a weakness, and then would strike with merciless force and lightning speed. No one had ever lasted with him in a match beyond the first move.

Much against the advice of his concerned students, the old master gladly accepted the young warrior's challenge. As the two squared off for battle, the young warrior began to hurl insults at the old master. He threw dirt and spit in his face. For hours he verbally assaulted him with every curse and insult known to mankind. But the old warrior merely stood there motionless and calm. Finally, the young warrior exhausted himself. Knowing he was defeated, he left feeling shamed.

Somewhat disappointed that he did not fight the insolent youth, the students gathered around the old master and questioned him. "How could you endure such an indignity? How did you drive him away?" 

"If someone comes to give you a gift and you do not receive it," the master replied, "to whom does the gift belong?"


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Sister Shae, Loved the reading material!!! You'll find that someone, just don't try too hard, ya know??? Love tends to find you when your not looking for it!!! Hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2006)

I did a balance exercise today. Want to know how I did it?


Well, you know the pose Warrior 3. Right?







I wanted to get the best of both worlds: Get the work done on my legs and practice my balance. So I used one of my yoga blocks and put it under my foot to do the pose. What felt so good was my hips opening.  

So today durring my yoga work out, I did the warrior 3 pose on the yoga block. First time was ten minitues on each leg. Second time was six minitues on each leg.

And I was playing with the half moon pose using the yoga block to stand on. I could only get 5 minitues on each leg out of that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

5 minutes...that's hardly anything to laugh at!! That sounds awsome


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5 minutes...that's hardly anything to laugh at!!



Tell me about it! I so need a focus object to do the damn balance poses!


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2006)

Slow Hands

Sometimes the fastest way to speed things up is to slow down. Try this slow-motion hand meditation to clear your mind.

*By Jonathan Foust, M.A.*

 Recently, I made a list of things I wanted to accomplish. It was much too long and ambitious???but I geared up to move on all fronts anyway. After some exasperation at the slow headway I was making, I sat down with a wise friend for some counsel. "It sounds like you want to get a lot of things done," he said. 

"Absolutely," I replied. "But I'm frustrated at this pace." 

After a long pause he replied, "If you really want to speed things up, you have to slow down first." Much as I wasn't ready for that bit of wisdom, once I tried slowing down, I realized he was right. By slowing down I became more relaxed and clear. I was able to trust my intuition and choose the best steps for the projects that truly resonated with my highest aspirations. 

TAKE A BREAK
In our hyped-up and caffeinated culture, who doesn't want to do more faster? But you may also crave a break from your overstimulated mind and aspire to a calmer, more intuitive, and present state. It's easy to lose sight of your main purpose amid the distractions of a frenzied mind. Slowing down brings you back to the here and now. 

Many meditation techniques use one point as an object of concentration. Whether it's the breath, a mantra, sensations, the thought of love, or awareness itself, the object of concentration can be a doorway to the moment. But sometimes this single focus is too subtle for the mind to track easily. If that's been your experience, you may find that slow-motion movement, which begins with attention to strong sensations in the body, to be a more tangible and satisfying focal point. 

This process of gradually shifting your attention from the large movement of the asanas to the small movements of the breath is the essence of raja yoga. As you attend to the postures, you encounter and release deep-seated tensions. You also refine your awareness by concentrating on the subtlety of your breath and turning inward (pratyahara). From there you can move to increasingly subtler forms of mindfulness, from one-pointedness (dharana) to one-flowingness (dhyana) to absorption (samadhi). 

FEEL THE FORCE
Any meditation practice quickly reveals how your mind is habitually consumed by thoughts of the future or past. Moments of awareness in the present are comparatively few, but slow-motion movement, because it captures your mind's attention, can draw you directly into experiencing the sensations of the present moment. This technique can pull your mind into one-pointed concentration forcefully, but it also has larger implications as you become more sensitive to the life force. 

Many yogis believe that life force, or prana, runs your autonomic nervous system, animating your body and keeping all systems working at optimal levels. Usually, your mind submits to the healing presence of prana when you're sleeping, which is why a good night's sleep can be so restorative. 

However, you can learn to tune in to prana when you're awake and to build reserves of it.When you remove obstacles to free-flowing prana, you feel more alive and present in your life. Think of how great you feel after a yoga class or a night of dancing or making love. Movement can awaken both prana and awareness. 

Slow-motion movement slows your mind. Just a few minutes of it before sitting is an excellent segue to a more subtle meditation practice. Try lifting your arms overhead and slowly releasing them to your sides, concentrating on the micro-movements of your hands as they flow through space. Just a minute of this helps you move into pratyahara, sense withdrawal. 

Paying attention to slowing down helps you be mindful during the day. Try brushing your teeth or washing dishes more slowly and see how that brings your mind into the present. Slowing down a yoga pose also helps draw you into a dynamic flow of sensation, breath, and awareness. 

A fascinating paradox emerges when you allow yourself to become absorbed in the small details of any physical action. Embracing movement, you are inexorably drawn to the stillness within. 

Try Your Hand 
1. Sit comfortably and shake out your hands, as if you were flinging water off your fingertips. Deepen your breath slightly. When your hands feel energized, place them on your thighs, palms facing up. Take a few moments to focus on the sensations in your hands. Feel, if you can, the pulse in your fingertips. 

2. As your breath deepens, see if you can activate your belly, diaphragm, rib cage, and upper chest. Breathe deep into your belly. Fill your upper chest with air at the top of the inhalation, then see how much you can relax with each exhalation. 

3. Imagine a light at the core of your being. As you breathe in, let the light pulse a little brighter. When you exhale, let it pulse a little dimmer. You can even give it a temperature or assign a color to the sensations in your belly. 

4. With each breath, imagine this energy filling your chest and shoulders. Feel it flow down your arms and into your palms. Notice light and warmth filling your chest cavity, your rib cage, your arms, your hands. 

5. Rest your awareness in and around your hands. Feel the air touching your palms, fingers, and thumbs. Feel the outline of your hands and the space between your fingers. When you're ready, gently lift your hands off your body just enough to release them into the air, then let them be perfectly still. Relax your shoulders, arms, and palms. 

6. Then lift your hands as slowly as possible, almost imperceptibly. Feel the smallest movement in your awareness as you continue to life your hands. See how much you can slow down. Imagine the molecules of air rolling between your fingers. See if you can slow the motion down so much that your hands feel as if they're moving by themselves. 

7. When it feels right, turn your palms toward each other. As your hands come together, pulse them ever so slowly. Imagine, if you can, the edges of the energy field between your hands. You may feel as if you're holding a ball of pulsing energy, or as if your hands were opposite poles of a magnet. Your mind is relaxed but also aware, witnessing the flow of sensation into your hands. 

8. For the next few minutes, let your hands move naturally and your mind observe the smallest details of sensation. At some point, bring your hands to a place on your body that needs healing or attention. 

9. In your own time, let your hands come to rest in your lap and sit for a few more minutes in silence. 

(credit to yogajournal.com)
.......................................................................................................

I gave this a try tonight and I must say, I did not notice much that my hands were moving. It's pretty weard. 

Tonight, I'm gonna scope out the pose finder and see what else I can do to add to my w/o. Just to make things interesting. If I see anything, I will sure let you know.


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, heres my findings on new poses and things I can do.





The *gate pose* shouldn't be that tought. Looks kinda like the modifyed side plank.





*Cow face pose* looks sorta easy too.





I bet the *wide-legged foward bend* would feel great on the back and legs.

I have more to let you take a look at but I need to look for good pictures.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Awesome, hows it goin Sister Shae??? Looks like your comin along just fine, keep it up, I love the reads in your journal too!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

^ I love the information I find. I just get so excited about it and I have to share the riches of my knoledge with everyone. 

I'm just nice like that I guess.


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2006)

Doing some figuring out again. I am earning more and more hours each week at Little Ceasers so that means on feet a lot. Last night, I was there from 2:30pm to midnight. And the straining of my hips was taking control on me quite a bit. So In the days I have work, I'm going to dedicate my w/o to my hips and legs. That way, I would not be aching as much after work. 



Well, here is what I found for my focus of my hips and legs:

1) ankles

2) calves

3) feet

4) Hamstrings

These are just to name a few things that I found.

Hey, I allready decided to do my tummy on my off days.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

I hear ya, I stand on my Feet all day long, so I can sympathize with you my Friend, stay focused and I hope it all works out for you!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

hope it works out..I know exactly how you feel with your feet and legs...I am on a concrete floor for 10-12 hours a day


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

2 things...

1) I think I am going to my first yoga class tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.

2) As promised, from the Dalai Lama....

In the present circumstance, no one can afford to assume that someone else will solve their problems.  Every individual has a responsibility to help guide our global family in the right direction.  Goo wishes are not sufficient; we must become actively engaged.

I'll try to remember to share these more often!


----------



## Shae (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, I stand on my Feet all day long, so I can sympathize with you my Friend, stay focused and I hope it all works out for you!!!


Namaste!


----------



## Shae (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope it works out..I know exactly how you feel with your feet and legs...I am on a concrete floor for 10-12 hours a day


Kitchen floor is no soft rug sista. *sigh*


----------



## Shae (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 2 things...
> 
> 1) I think I am going to my first yoga class tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> ...


Oooooo nice.  I have been invited to go to join a yoga and meditation group. here in town. I'm going to look up the address and see if its going to be a problem traveling wise. If not, I think I'll just go.


----------



## Shae (Jan 17, 2006)

Had to watch the twin girls again today. But I got more practice in. Here is what happened:

I had my yoga mat out in the middle of the living room floor and was doing my thing till the girls came out and was watching me. First, I was in my meditation and I must say, when you get to doing meditation for a while, you develop this power that you can feel someone watching you.  And yep, it was the twins right in back of me in the same sit down meditation position I was in. And when I do my little chant (peace, peace, peace), they chant along with me. It was cute hearing them say the chant in sanskrit. lol!

my w/o:

sit down meditation: 10 minitues

bridge: 5X5

reclining big toe: 5X5

wind: 7X5 (jeezus pleasus, I needed it. lol)

plank, up dog, down dog combo: 25X

warrior 3: 8X5
.....................................................................................................
The twins dared me to do the difficult positions like plow and boat and I was showing them. I had the boat pose almost down but the plow was a failiure. *SIGH*


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

"Cultivating inner discipline is a time-consuming process.  Having expectations of immediate results is a sign of impatience.  Ironically, what the modern man wants is the best, the fastest, the easiest, and, if possible, the cheapest way."


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a cow face pose too...but it doesn't look quite like that...it involves me and a Little Ceasars Pizza


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> "Cultivating inner discipline is a time-consuming process.  Having expectations of immediate results is a sign of impatience.  Ironically, what the modern man wants is the best, the fastest, the easiest, and, if possible, the cheapest way."


  Excellently put my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellently put my Friend!!!



Hey, it's not me, it's the Lama!  But he is a wise dude, no question.


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have a cow face pose too...but it doesn't look quite like that...it involves me and a Little Ceasars Pizza


I am so tired of it. It's so discusting (sp?).


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2006)

my w/o--> the legs and hips:

sit down meditation: 10 minitues

warrior 3: 7X5

reverse warrior: 9X5

mountain: 1X 7 minitues

plank, updog, downdog combo: 20

half moon: 7X5

hero: 1X 3 minitues minitues (I'm trying to get used to sit on my legs. Its real tough)

modifyed side plank: 6X5

corpse: 10 minitues


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2006)

Yoga that can cure anxiety and depression


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2006)

Had no time to w/o today. The twin girls were being rambunxious and I didn't get to w/o.

Plus, my brother got me so pissed off to crying tonight. My sister was the 3rd to being a pain in the ass asking for potato chips before dinner. I tell her, "It will be ready soon. You don't need to spoil your dinner." My 18 year old brother goes, "I'm starving, when is dinner." I say to them both that they are being absolutely childish and being hogs. Then my brother proceeds to tell me that I should move out. I tell him to help me pay and find a place and he says, "Its your job to find a place to live." 

Shit! He is the one who does not know how to pull his weight in the house without having such a negative attitude!

I just went over the wall. And sis cries and myself and my brother get in trouble. So the next time my brother and I fight, we owe mom 1 dollar (one from the each of us.) If one of us starts it, its 2 dollars.


 Sheesh, it was mom and dad who said to start getting a backbone and defend myself against my deamon sibling. 


Have any words of wisdom for a yogi who just blew a lid?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

"I myself still occasionally become iritated and angry and use harsh words toward others.  Then, a few moments later when the ange has subsided, I feel embarrassed; the negative words are already spoken, and there is no way to take them back.

Although the words have been uttered and the sound of the voice has ceased to exist, their impact still lives on.  Hence, the only think I can do is to go to the person and apologize, isn't that right?"


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

good advice   hard to follow sometimes though


----------



## Shae (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey all, it's been a while. Been trying to keep up with the w/o but my sister, Jessica has been sick. She just got over pnemonia and now she is getting verry exhausted. And doctor's say that the baclofen pump (pm me if you want to know what it is) is working too hard, its lowering down her oxygen level. She is breathing 93% oxygen every day instead of the full blown 100. So I have been worrying about her. Keeping the man upstairs and Mr. Buddha with me through this tough time.

Don't worry all, I'll be fine. I just need to help mom out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

You and yours are definatly in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 24, 2006)

^ Namaste.


----------



## Shae (Jan 24, 2006)

Yoga day


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all. Jessica is better. It was just her getting over the pnemonia that was lowering her oxygen consumption. So we are just putting her on oxygen at night untill she is back at breathing 100% oxygen. 

As for me, I hadn't had time for a w/o in 3 days because I was working long hours at Lil' Ceasers. But I got up early today (because I have to help close tonight) and did somthing. Didn't do much because I didn't want to strain myslef too quickly. Then, I will build back up again.

MY W/O:

sit down meditation: 5 minitues

down dog: 3X5
up dog: 4X5
plank, up dog, down dog combo: 10X
modifyed side plank: 5X5
bridge: 3X5
bear: 4X5

I'll look for some new yoga info and post some soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like everything is going better, glad to hear that my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

the meditation was probably the best thing you could have done


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

Dedicated yesturday and today for my back which both felt great. Both w/o are similar so you can take a gander here:

sit down meditation: 7 minitues

fish: 5X5
bridge: 5X5
cobra: 5X5
up dog: 8X5 (ooo I needed that.  )
down dog: 6X5
modifyed side plank: 6X5
legs up the wall: 5 minitues
wind: 5X5
baby: 5X5

corpse: 7 minitues


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

*Finding the Best Time to Practice by Cyndi Lee*


Your personal rhythm within a 24-hour period, as well as your relationship to the sun and moon, heat and cold, and the crispness or thickness of the changing seasons, can indeed factor into which asanas you practice when. Some people are raring to go first thing in the morning, while other people won???t even speak for at least an hour after the alarm goes off. Some love winter and outdoor activities such as skiing and snowboarding. Others put on a few pounds and hibernate in the winter and come alive with the fire energy of July and August. Since an important part of yoga practice is getting to know yourself and how you change from moment to moment, it makes sense to let your energy inform you about how to practice according to the season or time of day. 

To begin, it's helpful to know that some poses are energizing and some are calming. For example, backbends are invigorating and not recommended before going to bed at night. Forward bends are calming and helpful when you are feeling over stimulated. Sun Salutations create heat and flowing movement connected to the breath. Standing poses build strength, stamina, and a sense of grounding, since your feet are rooted into the earth. Balancing poses cultivate concentration. Twists detoxify the body and relieve tension in the head, neck, and back. Inversions, which turn us upside down, literally change our view of the world and remind us of the impermanent nature of everything, especially when we are stuck in a rut. 

In general, yoga practice is recommended in the morning or the early evening. A morning yoga session can be quite active and consist of a full practice. Always finish with Savasana (Corpse Pose), no matter what time of day or season your practice. 

You may choose to do a different type of practice in the afternoon. While it can still be a complete practice, you may want to emphasize a series of seated forward bends such as Baddha Konasana (Bound Angle Pose), Janu Sirsasana, Upavistha Konasana (Seated Wide Angle Pose), or Paschimottanasana (Seated Forward Bend). Follow that with a small backbend such as Bhujangasana (Cobra Pose), simple twists to neutralize the spine???Reclining Twist or Ardha Matseyandrasana (Half Lord of the Fishes Pose) work well???and an inversion. 

Each season invites us to shape our practice differently. If you live in a place where it gets very hot in the summer, it is best not to overexert yourself. If the temperature is in the upper 80s, 90s, or even 100 degrees, be mindful of the speed with which you move through your practice. You may even try using the weather to explore how to come away from your edge and lessen your effort to help balance the heat of your body. 

In the summer you can try combining practices. Start with a seated meditation, followed by a cooling pranayama, and then a Sun Salutation series without jumping through. Then try supported, restorative backbends such as lying on your back with a rolled up blanket under your shoulder blades. Your inversion could be Viparita Karani (Legs Up the Wall Pose) or Salamba Sarvangasana (Shoulderstand), both of which are more cooling than Salamba Sirsasana (Headstand). As you finish your practice, you can wash your face, hands, and feet with a cool washcloth soaked in lavender water before resting in Savasana. 

Autumn brings opportunities for sharing and heart-opening with Thanksgiving, homecoming parties, back to school, and work with colleagues. The temperature is mild and the air crisp, which encourages big, energizing movements such as Urdhva Dhanurasana (Backbend). 

Winter can be a time for quiet contemplation. You may choose to focus on forward bends, which are calming and restorative, unless you find the winter to be depressing. If that's the case then continue to work on backbends and other chest-openers such as Dhanurasana, Ustrasana (Camel Pose), or Eka Pada Raja Kapotasana (One Legged King Pigeon Pose). You can also try hand balances like Adho Mukha Vrksasana (Handstand), Astavakrasana (Eight-Angle Pose) , and Bakasana (Crane Pose) , all of which require a playful energy and an open mind. 

Since the weather is cold, even if your yoga room is warm???and I hope it is???you will need to spend plenty of time warming up your muscles. Try doing some half Sun Salutations before going into full jumpbacks, and move into all asanas slowly and mindfully. Cultivate an interest in what your body is feeling during this season. Rather than thinking, ???Ugh, I feel so stiff and tight,??? explore how you can let go of that thought and how doing so can create freedom in your joints. 

Spring is a wonderful season to focus on Sun Salutations. As each day grows a little bit longer, the practice of paying homage to the sun begins to feel like a beautiful call and response between the two of you. It is also a time of new beginnings and can be a great time to introduce new poses into your practice. 

Finally, I suggest that you reflect on your own experience of the seasons and whether you want to work with the energy that the season provides or counteract the energy with an opposing focus for your practice. 

Also, keep in mind that if you change your practice too frequently, you will not cultivate a sense of grounding within external change. I find it valuable to maintain a similar structure to my practice, no matter what time of day or year. The focus may change, but sticking to the same general format is a powerful technique for going deeper. It may also be helpful to create rituals within your daily practice that are unchanging, like a daily sitting and/or walking meditation, beginning your practice by chanting Om, or doing Sun Salutations. 

(credit goes to yogajournal.com)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

you may have already posted it...but what is the fish??

great looking workout!  How is life treating you??


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

The fish? Here it is! 







Love the pose. Especialy when you get out of bed and have to stretch. 

Hows life? Okay I reccon. As soon as I get my next pay check, making a trip to The Herb Stop to indulge myself in some yummy tea. Anyone like tea besides me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

ooh...I LOVE it!   I like Celestial Seasonings Green Tea, and Red Zinger...yum, yum!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2006)

shae thanks again for posting these poses. the stretches are coming in handy keeping my body loose enough to move like the women in the bellydancing vids. it is surprisingly difficult. i think my butt has heard too much aerosmith.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Looking good, I like tea!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think my butt has heard too much aerosmith.



Idiom of Sad

Vas

Somthing I listen to when I meditate or do some yoga. Vas and Devi of Idiom of Sad have amazing voices!


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

I did a meditation exercise today while I had the twins in my care. I was trying to tune out their chitter chatter for as long as I could. I did pretty good I think. I held on for like 10 minitues before the twins were trying to get to me. I was at the 11th minitue and when I opened my eyes, I had them in my face.  Scared me and made me fall over.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> I was at the 11th minitue and when I opened my eyes, I had them in my face.  Scared me and made me fall over.


  I can only imagine my Friend!!!  
Heres something from me to you :


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

^ Namaste.


----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

*Yoga for Kids by By Marsha Wenig*


Our children live in a hurry-up world of busy parents, school pressures, incessant lessons, video games, malls, and competitive sports. We usually don't think of these influences as stressful for our kids, but often they are. The bustling pace of our children's lives can have a profound effect on their innate joy???and usually not for the better. 

I have found that yoga can help counter these pressures. When children learn techniques for self-health, relaxation, and inner fulfillment, they can navigate life's challenges with a little more ease. Yoga at an early age encourages self-esteem and body awareness with a physical activity that's noncompetitive. Fostering cooperation and compassion???instead of opposition???is a great gift to give our children. 

Children derive enormous benefits from yoga. Physically, it enhances their flexibility, strength, coordination, and body awareness. In addition, their concentration and sense of calmness and relaxation improves. Doing yoga, children exercise, play, connect more deeply with the inner self, and develop an intimate relationship with the natural world that surrounds them. Yoga brings that marvelous inner light that all children have to the surface. 

When yogis developed the asanas many thousands of years ago, they still lived close to the natural world and used animals and plants for inspiration???the sting of a scorpion, the grace of a swan, the grounded stature of a tree. When children imitate the movements and sounds of nature, they have a chance to get inside another being and imagine taking on its qualities. When they assume the pose of the lion (Simhasana) for example, they experience not only the power and behavior of the lion, but also their own sense of power: when to be aggressive, when to retreat. The physical movements introduce kids to yoga's true meaning: union, expression, and honor for oneself and one's part in the delicate web of life.

*A Child's Way*

Yoga with children offers many possibilities to exchange wisdom, share good times, and lay the foundation for a lifelong practice that will continue to deepen. All that's needed is a little flexibility on the adult's part because, as I quickly found out when I first started teaching the practice to preschoolers, yoga for children is quite different than yoga for adults. 

Six years ago, I had my first experience teaching yoga to kids at a local Montessori school. I looked forward to the opportunity with confidence???after all, I'd been teaching yoga to adults for quite a while, had two young children of my own, and had taught creative writing for several years in various Los Angeles schools. But after two classes with a group of 3- to 6-year-olds, I had to seriously reevaluate my approach. I needed to learn to let go (the very practice I had been preaching for years) of my agenda and my expectations of what yoga is and is not. 

When I began to honor the children's innate intelligence and tune in to how they were instructing me to instruct them, we began to co-create our classes. We used the yoga asanas as a springboard for exploration of many other areas???animal adaptations and behavior, music and playing instruments, storytelling, drawing???and our time together became a truly interdisciplinary approach to learning. Together we wove stories with our bodies and minds in a flow that could only happen in child's play.

The kids began to call me Mrs. Yoga, and I called them Yoga Kids. We continued to work and play together until our creations bloomed into a program and video called YogaKids. The program combines yogic techniques designed especially for children using Dr. Howard Gardner's theory of multiple intelligences. Gardner, an author and professor of education at the Harvard Graduate School of Education, describes eight intelligences innate in all of us???linguistic, logical, visual, musical, kinesthetic, naturalistic, interpersonal, and intrapersonal???and emphasizes that children should be given the opportunity to develop and embody as many of these as possible. 

In keeping with this theory, YogaKids integrates storytelling, games, music, language, and other arts into a complete curriculum that engages the "whole child." We employ ecology, anatomy, nutrition, and life lessons that echo yogic principles of interdependence, oneness, and fun. Most of all, our program engages the entire mind, body, and spirit in a way that honors all the ways children learn.

*Taking the Practice Home*

If you're planning to teach yoga to kids, there are a few general things to know that will enhance your experience. The greatest challenge with children is to hold their attention long enough to teach them the benefits of yoga: stillness, balance, flexibility, focus, peace, grace, connection, health, and well-being. Luckily, most children love to talk, and they love to move???both of which can happen in yoga. Children will jump at the chance to assume the role of animals, trees, flowers, warriors. Your role is to step back and allow them to bark in the dog pose, hiss in the cobra, and meow in cat stretch. They can also recite the ABCs or 123s as they are holding poses. Sound is a great release for children and adds an auditory dimension to the physical experience of yoga.

Children need to discover the world on their own. Telling them to think harder, do it better, or be a certain way because it's good for them is not the optimal way. Instead, provide a loving, responsive, creative environment for them to uncover their own truths. As they perform the various animal and nature asanas, engage their minds to deepen their awareness. When they're snakes (Bhujangasana), invite them to really imagine that they're just a long spine with no arms and legs. Could you still run or climb a tree? In Tree Pose (Vrksasana), ask them to imagine being a giant oak, with roots growing out of the bottoms of their feet. Could you stay in the same position for 100 years? If you were to be chopped down, would that be OK? Would it hurt? 

When they stretch like a dog, balance like a flamingo, breathe like a bunny, or stand strong and tall like a tree, they are making a connection between the macrocosm of their environment and the microcosm of their bodies. The importance of reverence for all life and the principle of interdependence becomes apparent. Children begin to understand that we are all made of the same "stuff." We're just in different forms. 

Think of yourself as a facilitator???the term we use in the YogaKids program???rather than a teacher. Guide your children while simultaneously opening your heart and letting them guide you. They'll no doubt invite you into a boundless world of wonder and exploration. If you choose to join them, the teaching/learning process will be continually reciprocal and provide an opportunity for everyone to create, express themselves, and grow together.

(credit goes to yogajournal.com)


----------



## Shae (Feb 6, 2006)

Geez, I am not doing a good job keeping you all posted. Huh? 


Well, nothing new to report other than me being sore as hell after 9 hours of working on Superbowl Sunday. Well, when I came home, I placed my yoga blocks behind me and did the corpse pose for a pretty long while. I even fell asleep after like 5 minitues.  So, whats up with all of you guys?


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2006)

Today: Tummy,  arms, and hips

sit down meditation: 6 minitues

bear: 5X5

down dog and dolphin: 5X5

plank, up dog, down dog combo: 20

warrior 3: *10 minitues each leg* (*sigh* that felt great!)

modifyed side plank: 5X5

hero: 5 minitues

bridge: *10X5* (that felt great too.)

corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

glad to see you back!   how are you doing?  How is sis?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad to see you back!   how are you doing?  How is sis?


Ditto, hope ALL is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, just catching up.  I've been absent from class for the last couple of week, hoping to get in Friday (but probably not until Monday.    )


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad to see you back!   how are you doing?  How is sis?


Yeah, I guess my main focus on the days before work are my legs because I use them. 

Then the rest of the days I do everything else.


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ditto, hope ALL is well for you and yours!!!


Namaste.


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, just catching up.  I've been absent from class for the last couple of week, hoping to get in Friday (but probably not until Monday.    )


Hey, if you do it (yoga) for a while, you kinda get pretty tense when you not do it some days. Happens to me.

Just a simple stretch some bodyparts will make you feel great.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hey, if you do it (yoga) for a while, you kinda get pretty tense when you not do it some days. Happens to me.
> 
> Just a simple stretch some bodyparts will make you feel great.



I've been trying to get in at least the forward fold and downward dog as possible, but it's not the same as putting a whole hour aside for it, you know?


----------



## Shae (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get in at least the forward fold and downward dog as possible, but it's not the same as putting a whole hour aside for it, you know?


I know. On a buisy day, I usualy put in at least 15 minitues.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2006)

TODAY = LEGS & BACK

sit down meditation: 6 minitues
bear: 5X5
updog: held for 13 minitues
lunge: 5X5
warrior 1,2, and 3: 5X5
tree: 5X5
wind: 15 mins held each leg
dancer 5X3 (need to work on that.)
chair: 5X5
corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2006)

*VARIATION OF A POSE: SIDE PLANK*

Here is what the full pose looks like:







For those who don't have much strength in the arms and legs, drop one knee to the ground and bend it a little so you can support yourself in the pose. Even though the side plank is modified in this way, you can still get a good stretch in the arms and legs. The opening of the hips is allways good.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2006)

*VARIATION OF A POSE: HERO* 

If you have tight knees and/or feet (I do. ), you can place a small pillow under them to make the pose more comfortable. What I use is 2 yoga blocks for when I do the hero pose.







*STRETCHING THE ARMS IN HERO POSE*

You don't have to neccisarily just leave the stretching to the hips, legs, and knees in this pose. You may stretch the arms a bit using a yoga strap.






Have each end of the in each of your hands and hold it firmly so its the length of between your two shoulders. Put Hold the strap in this way in front of you to start. By each exhale of the breath, lengthen the strap and raise your arms till you have the strap behind your shoulders.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like your right back into the swing of things my Friend, way to go!!!


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2006)

Namaste.  

I'm keeping a hold of the will I have left. *sigh*


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is somthing to wet your toungues before my tummy slims down and someone can take my full body pic.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

Bring on the pics my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

how was your weekend Shae?? Heard you were going to see the Blackeye peas...they Rock! "My Humps" is my personal theme song...


----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how was your weekend Shae?? Heard you were going to see the Blackeye peas...they Rock! "My Humps" is my personal theme song...



What weekend?  I worked.  


Hey, as much as I love Black Eyed Peas, I hate "My Humps". I guess it just gets played out too damn much.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Here is somthing to wet your toungues before my tummy slims down and someone can take my full body pic.


----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey all. Did not have a mindset on yoga today so I did a lot of meditation. Did well for me. It was realy clensing for my mind after the hectic day known as Valentines Day. Figured out that I am not ment to have a relationship and I am a free spirit. And that is fine with me.


----------



## Shae (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I did pics of myself today. Tummy is getting to slimming but my hips, arms, and legs look kinda huge. *laughs nervously*

I'm gonna try to cut down on all bad fats and stuff cold. Will be hard but I'm gonna do my best.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Shae.... you need to post more often


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

How goes it Sister Shae??? Lookin forward to the Black Eye Peas huh???


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Shae.... you need to post more often


What? Pics? I either have to take matters into my own hands or con someone to do it for me.

As far as posting here, its the damn work!


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it Sister Shae??? Lookin forward to the Black Eye Peas huh???


I'm havin a bloody cold.  Its been 7 days. But I go to the doc's March 8 to see whats up.


Me? Black Eyed Peas? You bet I'm lookin forwatd to them!


----------



## Shae (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey all, sorry I've been slacking off by not posting here. *SIGH* Its friggin Little Ceasers.  Bout a week ago, I caught my dad's cold. Have an appointment March 8 to see what I can do to get rid of it. Been doing work on my hips and legs since every time I do a pose for tummy (like down dog), I can't breathe because of my stuffy nose.


----------



## Shae (Mar 1, 2006)

Felt great today. No more sinusitis. I was back to my old yogi self. 

*Today*:

sit down meditation: 7 minitues

down dog: 7X5
child: 7X5
up dog: 5X10
warrior 1 and 2: 5X5
warrior 3: left side held for 7 minitues/right side held for 8
bear:each side held for 6 minitues
chair: 5 minitues
tree: 7 minitues on each side
modifyed side plank: 7 minitues on each side

Lets just say I was challenging myself today.


----------



## Shae (Mar 1, 2006)

Omtown Heros


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Great job, glad your feeling back to your normal self!!! Being sick is no fun!!!


----------



## Shae (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I closed shop last night and had a little spill.  

I was putting away prepped cheese bread in the fridge and I failed to see a water puddle near the sink. My feet shifted to the left and I landed on my right hip. It did not hurt last night. But today it got to hurting a little bit. But one thing I got out of getting out of the spill on the floor: I did not dump the cheese bread. 

So I did some hip openers and arm stretches today. Felt alright.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2006)

Namaste Marcia!  I don't feel like getting a myspace code for it so i'll sneak it in my sig. i know all of you are tired of me gloating about the black eyed peas. So I am doing all of you a favor.


----------

